# Finnex LED Configuration



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a low light 26g tank that is 30" long. I bought the tank used, and it has a T5HO light. Sadly the fixture is rusted as it was previously used as a salty tank. I am currently running FW with CRS and low-medium light plants.

I'm researching replacing the fixture with some Finnex LEDs, and want to get some recommendations. I have a wood canopy over the tank in order to protect it from my cats, so I don't think the 30" light will fit if it has parts that stick out from the side (cable..etc).

My question is this: Should I get 1x 24" or 2x 12" and space them to ensure even coverage? 

In addition, would you guys recommend Fugeray or Fugray Planted+?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Is your canopy a very tight fit? i usually still see people use the same length fixture enclosed in a canopy. Would you happen to have a picture? 

If you go with finnex and with plants i would go with finnex planted plus but from what i heard the finnex Ray2 daylight would be a better choice. If you are willing to DIY a littlebit i highly recommend the rapidled.com solderless kits


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you built one of their kits before? The kits actually seem more pricey than the Finnex stuff once you gather all the parts.

How do you find them? They seem relatively easy to assemble though, I don't mind a bit of DIY!

Took another look, I have 30 9/16 inches. Think that would fit the 30" light? (cables and such that come out the side as well)


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

just wondering what is the dimensions of you tank. I have built one for my nano tank just a week ago. I actually really like it even though there is no special features like different colour leds or controllers (cause i cheaped out since its for a nano no need to be fancy) but shipping is a killer like $30.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Its a 26g: 29.5"Lx12.5"Wx16"H


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I measured my 30 inch fugeray for you and it will fit in the space you have but not if you attach the legs to it. With the legs you need 30.75 inches. It would be fine sitting directly on top of your glass top though. I have used mine like this with my 20 long because both legs would not fit in the little space there is between the glass top and and the plastic tank trim. Also, you will barely have enough room to slide your fingers on the sides of the light fixture to flick the switches on and off on each side, it would be really tight. You might have to try a timer.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Mykuhl! Inside the wood canopy is 30.5". So I will look for a way to hang it from the wood canopy. I already have a timer so we have that covered!

Xriddler, I very much like the idea of the diy. I may actually consider this for my 8g cube when it comes time to upgrade the fixture. The kits are really nice! Thank you for showing me


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

The Finney 30" is low light I think about 30-40 par only so don't hang the fixture or you won't get enough light. 

For the diy LEDs would be easier to hang.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh I gotcha. More research required!

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

xriddler said:


> The Finney 30" is low light I think about 30-40 par only so don't hang the fixture or you won't get enough light.
> 
> For the diy LEDs would be easier to hang.


Xriddler, how many LED's do you think I would need? Should I be mixing in some reds, or just go with whites?


----------

